# Honda Eu3000is Generator



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

My battery is dead and I can't charge it because the charger code translates into the the voltage is too low. I've had it for four years but the battery hasn't worked for two years. It charged up by just running the generator the second year but this didn't work the third year. I don't mind not starting it with the battery cause it's so easy to start with the recoil but would like to get a new one and not through honda cause they are always very expensive for parts. Any suggestions? Also, I can't find my manual and forgot if it uses regular gas or supreme. Thanks.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

First off, you can download the PDF operator's manual from the Honda website

You can buy the battery from BatteryMart

Lastly, it uses regular gas.


----------



## henmunoz (Oct 29, 2005)

If I'm not mistaking this a 6v battery(very similar to motorcycle batts) and can probably be purchase at Walmart. I could be wrong but i used to have a Kipor generator and its very similar to the Honda.


----------

